# Afraid of being infertile



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

I am 20 years old. My husband Kevin is 44, and he wants to have a child so much. We are trying for more than a year, but did not succeed yet. I am afraid that I am infertile. What do you think?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

You are definitely infertile.
It was probably the drugs that did it.

There is one other possible cause though - are you male or female?


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

If you are hot, very limber, have incredible stamina, no gag reflex, are disease-free, have several open minded girl friends that don't have any hang ups on high ratios of females to males during adult themed physical activity, you aren't clingy, you love to get freaky and your husband doesn't mind, I'm sure there is no shortage of strong, virile men who will gladly throw you into the rotation for a few months to see if something takes.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seen this a hundred times. Your husband Kevin had a vasectomy years ago when he fell out of love with his now ex wife. He's lying to you saying he wants to have kids when he knows he can't. So the good news is your not infertile.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll need more information to make an informed recommendation. Please send me bikini pics (preferably of you, not Kevin). Thanks.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wait...I saw this on a reality show.

The solution was simple, but not what you might think.

Turns out he was more, like, "in a fold" than actually at home plate. Those little guys just couldn't swim that far.

-F


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a.khat said:


> ...We are trying for more than a year, but did not succeed yet...


that's because you can't get pregnant from butt sex..


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just watch this tutorial


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's because you can't get pregnant from butt sex..


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

He doesn't really want kids, so you are being tricked. If you really want to get back at him, perform oral sex on him daily, and refuse to have sex. You'll show him!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Fleas said:


> Wait...I saw this on a reality show.
> 
> The solution was simple, but not what you might think.
> 
> ...


BBW FTW!


----------



## Connor Burden (Jul 27, 2020)

a.khat said:


> I am 20 years old. My husband Kevin is 44, and he wants to have a child so much. We are trying for more than a year, but did not succeed yet. I am afraid that I am infertile. What do you think?


wouldn't say this is the right forum to be asking.

if i were you i would check if I'm a male or female. this usually helps.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I must be getting old.

I thought this would be a post about saddles.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Read between the lines guys.

She's twenty, he's 44 and she posted in the 50+ forum and said she wants to get pregnant. Obviously she likes older men.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

This should have been posted in the mtbr ovulation forum. Lots of good info and friendly banter there.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Either there or in one of the manufacturer’s forums — I’m thinking vaGiant.
=sParty


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> Either their or in one of the manufacturer's forums - I'm thinking vaGiant.
> =sParty


Or in the 9"er forum.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

Wheres Picard? He will know what to do!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Arm&Hammer said:


> Wheres Picard? He will know what to do!


Dude is never around when you need him.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Check out the Fat forum, too.

I may not be deep, but I'll give the sides hell!


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Keep practicing.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

There is a sure way to find out if it’s you or him: have sex with a bunch of different guys, if you get pregnant then you have your answer, if you don’t well then at least it was fun 😆


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Whoa! How did I miss this gem!?!? Oh and...KobyashiMaru, good answer! Nice screen name, BTW.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Velobike said:


> I must be getting old.
> 
> I thought this would be a post about saddles.


Hahaha... Same.

In fact I pulverized my testicles many times over the years or mbting and thought i most likely would have stunned my swimmers into non swimming. Not so. Each time it only took one attempt to get one past the goaly


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Post your query in 'Drivetrain.'


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Crankout said:


> Post your query in 'Drivetrain.'


Henh henh, he said "query" henh henh


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

plummet said:


> pulverized testicles


Hmmm...

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Pulverized testicles are actually a delicacy in many under-developed nations. Perhaps this could also be a cure for infertility? And where is the OP? Busy getting busy?


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

chuckha62 said:


> KobyashiMaru, good answer! Nice screen name to, BTW.


Thanks. I could have gotten way more creative, but was worried I might have gotten thrown off the forum.

I was sort of young when I heard Kirk talking about that test in the movie, and thought it was the coolest sounding name I had heard at that point.


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> You are definitely infertile.
> It was probably the drugs that did it.
> 
> There is one other possible cause though - are you male or female?
> ...


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

KobayashiMaru said:


> If you are hot, very limber, have incredible stamina, no gag reflex, are disease-free, have several open minded girl friends that don't have any hang ups on high ratios of females to males during adult themed physical activity, you aren't clingy, you love to get freaky and your husband doesn't mind, I'm sure there is no shortage of strong, virile men who will gladly throw you into the rotation for a few months to see if something takes.


Did I get correctly that your advice is to change a partner?


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

Mike Aswell said:


> I've seen this a hundred times. Your husband Kevin had a vasectomy years ago when he fell out of love with his now ex wife. He's lying to you saying he wants to have kids when he knows he can't. So the good news is your not infertile.


Kevin said his former wife (she is dead now) couldn't have children, that is why they split up. Maybe, there is a way to understand if Kevin had a vasectomy?


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

Fleas said:


> Wait...I saw this on a reality show.
> 
> The solution was simple, but not what you might think.
> 
> ...


Didn't catch  Can you transform your suggestion, please?


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's because you can't get pregnant from butt sex..


no, we don't practice it.


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

EKram said:


> Keep practicing.


Ok, thank you!


----------



## a.khat (Mar 5, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> There is a sure way to find out if it's you or him: have sex with a bunch of different guys, if you get pregnant then you have your answer, if you don't well then at least it was fun ?


OMG
Kevin will kill me for that....


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

a.khat said:


> Didn't catch  Can you transform your suggestion, please?


If you are of average build, then no worries.

-F


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

a.khat said:


> Did I get correctly that your advice is to change a partner?


Not so much change your partner... just have many, many more in addition to the one you have now. Make sure there are both men and women partners, but always make sure there are more women in the bed at any given time than there are men. This has been proven to increase female fertility due to the amount of increased competition in the room. Since a man is only good for one seminal deposit before a refractory period, his testicles will increase production of spermatazoa in the presence of multiple naked and receptive females, and each woman will in turn increase their attention to the male so they are more likely to receive his ejaculate.

Other tricks you can employ include wearing short skirts with no underwear in public while out with your husband, making sure to bend over repeatedly in front of strangers as you pick things up off the floor or shop for items on low shelves. This will help to decrease the temperature of your vagina, which will in turn foster a better internal temperature more favorable to the health of your eggs. Also, while dressed this way, make sure to avoid sitting at tables at restaurants with low heights and opaque tablecloths as these trap too much heat around your legs. It would be better to sit at tables higher off the ground with no tablecloths, where the seats are in plain view at the eyeline of the other patrons, and make sure to keep your legs open as this too will help with your vaginal temperature. You're wanting to get pregnant, so this is no time to be crossing your legs. Crossing your legs is horrible for vaginal, ovarian, and fallopian tube health.

If you don't have a pool at your house, I suggest you move to an apartment complex with a pool. There you will find at least one pool boy that frequents the area, and pool boys, like mailmen, plumbers, pizza delivery men, and exterminators, enjoy it when the monotany of their job is broken up by attractive, scantily clad females who are ovulating and hoping to get pregnant. It might take a little coaxing on your part to enlist their help, but not very much at all really, and these individuals will be very happy to help you achieve your goal.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Serious question - has anyone ever seen a.khat and Picard in the same place at the same time?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

a.khat said:


> OMG
> Kevin will kill me for that....


I won't tell if you don't!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> Serious question - has anyone ever seen a.khat and Picard in the same place at the same time?


Or Picard & Kevin?


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Scott O said:


> Serious question - has anyone ever seen a.khat and Picard in the same place at the same time?


No kidding.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Arm&Hammer said:


> Wheres Picard? He will know what to do!


I am here now

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Picard said:


> I am here now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


But are you fertile?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Sir kayakalot said:


> But are you fertile?


Of course man. The captain is prepared all contingencies

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Picard said:


> I am here now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


You'd better watch out, Kevin. Sparty and the mtbr boys have eyes for your woman.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

the captain is the ultimate man.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Picard said:


> the captain is the ultimate man.


So the TRT is starting to kick in then?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a.khat said:


> no, we don't practice it.


maybe you don't, but that's why he has a sidepiece...


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

a.khat, would you like to meet Picard?
I know a guy who can arrange it.
=sParty


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

MOJO K said:


> So the TRT is starting to kick in then?


What is TRT?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Picard, would you like to become a father?
Asking for a friend.
...named Kevin.
=sParty


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am already father for Luke Skywalker 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Picard said:


> I am here now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


It's about damn time too.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been afraid of the opposite a bunch of times. Nerve-wrackingly sick to my stomach life flashed before my eyes worried. Honestly, I'm glad those days are mostly behind me. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

nOOky said:


> He doesn't really want kids, so you are being tricked. If you really want to get back at him, perform oral sex on him daily, and refuse to have sex. You'll show him!


I'll take those odds!! 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

start blowing away then...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Fertility and sperm counts are dropping. Overpopulation should fix itself eventually









Plummeting sperm counts, shrinking penises: toxic chemicals threaten humanity | Erin Brockovich


The chemicals to blame for our reproductive crisis are found everywhere and in everything




www.theguardian.com


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

The best way to figure out if it's you or your husband that are infertile, is to switch partners.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

cyclelicious said:


> Fertility and sperm counts are dropping. Overpopulation should fix itself eventually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really does seem like built in fail safe's triggering everywhere, fascinating.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> It really does seem like built in fail safe's triggering everywhere, fascinating.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


No kidding!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

As stated earlier, this probably has something to do with the new penis shrinkage report because a smaller penis isn't worth a damned thing. .


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

WHALENARD said:


> I've been afraid of the opposite a bunch of times. Nerve-wrackingly sick to my stomach life flashed before my eyes worried. Honestly, I'm glad those days are mostly behind me.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Mostly 🤣😂😅


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Stopped thinking about infertility ages ago


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey. The captain is available! 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Picard said:


> Hey. The captain is available!


...with time and who knows what else on his hands.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Wait, Picard is pregnant? How did this happen?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Stopped thinking about infertility ages ago
> View attachment 1923236


Thank the heavens for oral contraception!


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> What is TRT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Tahoe Rim Trail.


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

a.khat said:


> I am 20 years old. My husband Kevin is 44, and he wants to have a child so much. We are trying for more than a year, but did not succeed yet. I am afraid that I am infertile. What do you think?


Not sure what Kevin is trying to sell you but it's doubtful that you'd get pregnant from buttsechs.


----------

